# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  القبول للبكالوريوس للفصل الثاني في الكلية التقنية بالرياض

## بيسان

وهذا الخبر من جريدة الوطن :

فتح باب التقديم في الكلية التقنية بالرياض 

الرياض: الوطن
أعلنت الكلية التقنية في الرياض، التابعة للمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني، عن فتح باب التقديم لمرحلة البكالوريوس التقني والذي سيستمر حتى تاريخ 20/11/1427هـ وذلك في تخصصات: الحاسب، الإلكترونيات، الكهرباء "قوى وآلات"، المحركات والمركبات، تبريد وتكييف، الإنتاج الصناعي، عبر موقع المؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني www.gotevot.edu.sa، حيث تطبق الكلية اختبارات القبول إلكترونيا بالتعاون مع خمس كليات تقية في المملكة موزعة جغرافيا على مناطق المملكة وهي الكلية التقنية في الرياض، كلية الاتصالات والإلكترونيات في جدة، الكلية التقنية بأبها، الكلية التقنية بالمدينة المنورة، الكلية التقنية بالدمام، حيث تسحب أسئلة الاختبارات إلكترونيا من بنك أسئلة موحد.
واشترطت الكلية على المتقدم أن يكون سعودي الجنسية وأن يتقدم لاختبار القبول في أحد مراكز اختبارات القبول المذكورة، ويكون حاصلا على الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة (الدبلوم) من إحدى الكليات التقنية التابعة للمؤسسة في التخصص نفسه المتوفر بالكلية، وألا يقل معدل المتقدم عن "جيد" وأن يكون لائقا صحيا، وحسن السيرة والسلوك، وألا يكون موظفا ويكون متفرغا للتدريب تفرغا كليا، وألا يكون قد مضى على حصوله على المؤهل أكثر من ثلاث سنوات، وألا يكون قد صدر بحقه قرار فصل من أي جهة تعليمية.

والله يوفقكم يارب...

----------


## بيسان

تعلن الكلية التقنية بالرياض عن بداء موعد التقديم لمرحلة البكالوريس في تخصصات [ حاسب-دعم فني، تبريد وتكييف، محركات ومركبات، انتاج، الكترونيات، كهرباء- آلات ، كهرباء-قوى ] 

على الراغبين في اكمال دراستهم اتباع الخطوات التالية

1- اختيار الكلية التي ترغب ترغب اداء اختبار القبول فيها من الكليات التالية ( التقنية بالرياض , التقنية بجدة , التقنية بحائل , التقنية بالمدينة , التقنية بابها , التقنية بالدمام ) 

2- تعبئة النوذج على الموقع .

3- تسديد مبلغ 80 ريال على بنك الراجحي حساب رقم ( 55000/3 ) فرع طريق عثمان بن عفان رقم 454 ) لصالح مركز خدمة المجتمع بالكلية التقنية بالرياض والاحتفاظ بالايصال لتسليمه للكلية التي تتقدم إليها .

4- الاستعداد لاختبار القبول والذي سيكون من واقع الحقائب التدريبية في مرحلة الدبلوم.

5- مراجعة الكلية التي ترغب في آداء الاختبار بها بعد سبعة أيام من تاريخ تقديم الطلب. 

6- إحضار بطاقة إثبات شخصية ، وايصال البنك، وطباعة نموذج التسجيل.

7- موظف الكلية سيحدد لك موعد اختبار قد يكون فوري أو حسب الجداول المتاحة لديهم.


http://www.gotevot.edu.sa/coleeg.asp

----------

